# Applique Pricing



## Clayton23 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering what a good (or the normal) method for pricing applique would be. My company is looking at getting into taking applique orders and initially we're going to have another company make the designs we need. 

We have figured up what the markup is going to be for the materials, but there seems to be so much variability (labor and material) among applique designs that we're having a tough time deciding how to price it.

Does anybody have any ideas or solutions??

Thanks!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I would think that you could price it by the square inch. Figure out how long it takes you to sew on a 4x4" design, or a 8x8" etc. Are you doing the laser cut applique or cutting it out by hand?


----------



## Clayton23 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well like I said, we're going to buy the pre-cut material from another company as we are not equipped to currently do that. From what I understand, they will be using something similar to a Ioline 300 which uses cutting blades.

Other than pricing by the square inch, any other ideas?


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Charge lots, hahaha

How about making a job up, and sending it to your competition for quotes, that way you can find out what the going rate is, for the exact image you send. 

I do it all the time!


----------



## Clayton23 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding companies that do it! We are wanting to offer providing the applique as well as the garment. I can only seem to find companies that make applique, but don't actually apply it to garments. 

Do you know of some good companies that I can compare with???

thanks!


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Figure your per hour rate that you need to make. For instance, if I need to chg an avg of $1 per 1K stitches or $60 an hour I compute as follows. If sewing time is 10 mins, that is $10. Placement time for the applique is 3 mins, that is $3. Material is say $2, so I chg $4. So it would be $10 for sewing, $3 for placement and $4 for material for a total of $17.


----------

